# Hernando



## MIG (Jun 2, 2017)

Not really the classic shape for a Hernando but I've always been kind of fond of this one.  You can see through most of it if held up to the light.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jun 2, 2017)

Thats a beauty!!!  Looks more Clay than Herny?  What y'all think?


----------



## MIG (Jun 2, 2017)

Pointpuller said:


> Thats a beauty!!!  Looks more Clay than Herny?  What y'all think?



Might be.  I called it Hernando only because I know the general area this came from is eat slap up with them.  I've got one, from the same site, that's beautifully serrated but has a nasty hinge-stack on one side that the maker couldn't quite get shed of.  Also, one that never made it to completion; it apparently snapped in half when the maker began the basal notches.  I'm sure he took a flyin' fit.


----------



## Katalee (Jun 3, 2017)

A nice point regardless of type.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice point! It does look a lot like a Clay, but could be a heavily resharpened Hernando.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 3, 2017)

Too close to call between a Hernando and Clay, but it you can call it a  delta wing Hernando.


----------

